# Anti-Kommerzielle Lizenz mit Copy-Left?



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Lizenz, welche den GPL Gedanken verfolgt, jedoch die Verwendung auf Nicht-Kommerzielle Zwecke einschränkt (optional: ... und dennoch kompatibel zur GPL ist)?
Oder weiß jemand ob man die GPL um eine Bedingung erweitern darf die besagt, dass die Software nur im Nicht-Kommerziellen Umfeld genutzt werden darf?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## byte (16. Jul 2008)

Im Grunde trifft genau das auf die GPL zu. 
Ich kenne zumindest kein Unternehmen, dass GPL-Libs in kommerziellen Produkten einsetzt, weil niemand seine Business Logik veröffentlichen will. Meine Erfahrung: GPL = no go in Unternehmen.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jul 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder weiß jemand ob man die GPL um eine Bedingung erweitern darf die besagt, dass die Software nur im Nicht-Kommerziellen Umfeld genutzt werden darf?


Das widerspricht zu 100% dem Sinn der GPL, bei der es darum geht das absolut jeder den Code verwenden darf (solange er sein Werk ebenfalls unter GPL stellt).


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

@byto

Naja, die GPL verbietet es eben nicht die entwickelte, GPL lizensierte Anwendung zu verkaufen...

@Wildcard
Hmm, da ist natürlich was dran. Damit fällt die GPL kompatibilität dann weg. --> Doof

Nichts desto trotz: Gibts bereits eine Copy-Left artige Lizenz die die "non-commercial only" Bedingung inne hat?

- Alex


----------



## byte (16. Jul 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @byto
> 
> Naja, die GPL verbietet es eben nicht die entwickelte, GPL lizensierte Anwendung zu verkaufen...



Es wird imo in der Praxis aber fast nie praktiziert. Wenn ich eine Software unter GPL veröffentlichen muss, weil ich GPL-Libs verwende, wie möchte ich dieses Produkt dann noch sinnvoll vermarkten? Die Sourcen muss ich ja jedem verfügbar machen, egal ob er zahlt oder nicht. Man kann dann höchstens noch mit Support / Coaching Geld verdienen.
Deswegen ist GPL in kommerziellen Anwendungen ein No-Go. Viele GPL-Libs bieten ja parallel eine kommerzielle (non-GPL) Lizenz an.


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Denke an eine verteilte Client-Server Anwendung. Der Client geht zum "Kunden" und ist Open Source. Bezahlt wird der "Service" der dahinter steckt. Bestes Beispiel ist z.B. ein Onlinespiel.

Für Stand-Alone Applicationen geb ich dir recht. Da machts wenig Sinn.


----------



## byte (16. Jul 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Denke an eine verteilte Client-Server Anwendung. Der Client geht zum "Kunden" und ist Open Source. Bezahlt wird der "Service" der dahinter steckt. Bestes Beispiel ist z.B. ein Onlinespiel.


Trotzdem müssten doch die Sourcen für Client und Server veröffentlicht werden. Wer macht sowas ausser Non-Commercial Open-Source Projekte?


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Irgendwas ist jetzt verdreht:

Nochmal:

Ich möchte für meine Lib eine Lizenz verwenden, welche die kostenfreie Nutzung im nicht-kommerziellen Umfeld mit copy-left erlaubt.

Alle, die versuchen damit Kohle zu machen, dürfen diese Lizenz nicht benutzen, sondern müssen sich eine propritäre Lizenz der verwendeten Lib kaufen (sogesehen eine duale Lizensierung)

Da man, wie Wildcard ja bereits geschrieben hat, die GPL nicht weiter einschränken darf, fällt die GPL eben weg. Dennoch möchte ich den copy-left gedanken der GPL weiter verfolgen, nur eben mit der "anti-kommerziell" bedingung.

Ist es jetzt etwas klarer formuliert?

- Alex


----------



## byte (16. Jul 2008)

Ich habe Dich schon verstanden. Meine Antwort bleibt trotzdem die gleiche. 

Hier ist genau so ein Beispiel: http://extjs.com/products/license.php

Duale Lizensierung: GPL + Kommerzielle. Niemand setzt ernsthaft GPL in kommerziellen Produkten ein, sondern kauft die kommerzielle Lizenz.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jul 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Duale Lizensierung: GPL + Kommerzielle. Niemand setzt ernsthaft GPL in kommerziellen Produkten ein, sondern kauft die kommerzielle Lizenz.


Linux Distributoren (und daher kommt die GPL) verkaufen ihre kommerziellen Linux Distributionen, welche natürlich unter der GPL stehen.
Es ist auch völlig ok das zu tun, genau dafür gibt es die GPL. 
Free as in free speech, not free beer.


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

>> Niemand setzt ernsthaft GPL in kommerziellen Produkten ein, sondern kauft die kommerzielle Lizenz.

Nur weil du niemanden kennst der mit GPL Geld verdient, heisst das aber noch lange nicht, dass es automatisch niemanden gibt. Okay. Mag sein dass die "Chance" gering ist. Aber gering != ausgeschlossen.

- Alex


----------



## tfa (16. Jul 2008)

Die Linux-Distributoren verkaufen aber nicht die Software, sondern die Dienstleistung, eine Distribution zusammengestellt zu haben, Handbücher und den Installationssupport (wenn vorhanden).


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Na und was ist an meinem Client-Server Beispiel jetzt anders?

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jul 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Linux-Distributoren verkaufen aber nicht die Software, sondern die Dienstleistung, eine Distribution zusammengestellt zu haben, Handbücher und den Installationssupport (wenn vorhanden).


Ach. Red Hat Enterprise Linux zB wird sehr wohl verkauft. Das da natürlich Handbücher, Support, CDs, usw. enthalten sind, ist ein anderes Thema. Wie kommst du darauf, das die Software selbst kostenlos ist?


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Das ist doch Definitionssache. Und jeder kann sichs definieren wie er gern möchte. 

Fakt ist: Mit GPL lizensierten Produkten kann Geld verdient werden.

Ich hätte aber gerne eine Lizenz mit Copy-Left und Anti-Kommerz Bedingung. 

Kennt da jemand eine Lizenz oder muss ich doch was eigenes zusammenstricken? Google hat mich da noch nicht sonderlich weit gebracht.

- Alex


----------



## Saxony (16. Jul 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach. Red Hat Enterprise Linux zB wird sehr wohl verkauft.



Ja weil hier bezahlt der Kunde die Dienstleistung, welche in Red Hat Enterprise Linux steckt:

Zusammenstellung der Distribution, Entwicklungsarbeiten von Red Hat (Tools, Konfigmanager, usw)...

Wenn man sich die Pakete selber aus dem Netz lädt und sich somit seine eigene Distribution baut ist alles kostenlos. Man bezahlt also Red Hat "nur" für seine Dienste, dass sie einem die Arbeit abnehmen und zusätzlich Sachen dafür programmiert haben.

bye Saxony


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Kann oder will niemand zurück zum Topic kommen?

- Alex


----------



## Saxony (16. Jul 2008)

Naja was mir spontan einfällt:

Wenn du die GPL nicht verändern darfst, wieso schreibst du dann nicht deine eigene?

Kopiere die komplette GPL, schreib deine Artikel dazu und nenn sie nun MOL (MyOwnLicense). Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob man die GPL kopieren darf? Unter welcher Lizenz läuft eigentlich die GPL? 

bye Saxony


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

AFAIK steht die GPL selbst unter der GPL ;-)

Aber an sowas in der Art hab ich schon gedacht. Lieber wäre es mir natürlich es gäbe schon eine fertige die "Wasserdicht" ist. 

Schaue mich gerade bei "Creative Commons" um. Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, dann ist da was passendes für mich dabei.

- Alex

[update]

Tolle Sache:
Hier kann man sich seine "nahezu individuelle" Lizenz zusammenstellen: http://creativecommons.org/license/


----------



## Saxony (16. Jul 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]eine fertige die "Wasserdicht" ist.[...]



Ja das ist das leidige Thema mit dem sich jeder Entwickler rum schlagen muss, da in dieser Berufsgruppe nur die wenigsten fundierte Rechtskenntnisse haben.

Im Endeffekt wirst du um eine Prüfung durch einen IT-Recht Anwalt nicht drum rum kommen, wenn du eine selber erstellen willst.
Bzw. ich würde dir empfehlen diese prüfen zu lassen. 

bye Saxony


----------



## kleiner_held (16. Jul 2008)

www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html#SoftwareLicenses

Listet alle moeglichen auch nicht GPL-kompatiblen Lizenzen auf. Vielleicht ist da was fuer Dich dabei.


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Hmm, Creative COmmons wird scheinbar für andere Werke als Software "für optimal" gehalten. Naja, ich google mal noch n bisschen. 

@kleiner held
Danke für den Link.

- Alex

update:

Hmm, wikipedia meint: 



			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_commons hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anders als etwa die von der Freie-Software-Szene bekannte GPL, sind diese Lizenzen jedoch nicht auf einen einzelnen Werkstyp zugeschnitten, sondern für beliebige Werke.



Also dürfte es doch "problemlos" mit Software zu kombinieren sein.


----------



## Kaini (16. Jul 2008)

Schau dir mal die MySQL Lizenz an, ich glaube das ist soetwas in der Art was du brauchtst.


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

MySQL ist doch dual Lizensiert mit GPL + propritär?!

- Alex


----------



## Kaini (16. Jul 2008)

Bring ich jetzt was in durcheinander oder wolltest du nicht im non-Kommeriziellen Bereich CopyLeft und im Kommerziellen muss man kaufen?

Ich bin ja PgSQL-Anhänger (auch wenn ich mit beiden noch nicht wirklich gearbeitet habe) - aber meines Wissens bietet die MySQL Lizenz sowas.

Ich lass mich gerne besseres Belehren


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Entweder ich bemühe mich jetzt mich zu wiederholen, oder du bemühst dich dem Thread zu folgen ;-) Ich schlage letzteres vor.

Und ja: Du bringst da in der Tat was durcheinander. Weil GPL mit Copy-Left darf und kann verkauft werden. GPL hat ergo nix mit "kommerziell/nicht kommerziell" zu tun.

- Alex


----------



## Kaini (16. Jul 2008)

Nochmal alles gelesen und ich steh wohl wirklich am Schauch - du hast auf der letzten Seite geschreiben:


> Alle, die versuchen damit Kohle zu machen, dürfen diese Lizenz nicht benutzen, sondern müssen sich eine propritäre Lizenz der verwendeten Lib kaufen (sogesehen eine duale Lizensierung)


Und MySQL hat eindeutig soeine Lizenz die man als Vorlage nehmen könnte (Denk ich einmal).


> Lizenz: 	Duales Lizenzsystem (Kommerziell und GPL Version 2)


 Aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MySQL

Aber ich will jetzt keine Diskussion anfangen - offensichtlich ist das Problem eh schon gelöst


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2008)

Du hast nicht aufmerksam gelesen, sonst hättest du mitbekommen, dass eine Software, welche GPL lizensiert ist, durchaus verkauft werden darf. Von daher ist es keine pflicht, eine propritäre Lizenz von MySQL zu kaufen nur um Geld mit der eigenen Anwendung zu machen.

Die Definition "Kommerziell und GPL Version 2" ist so eben nicht wasserfest, weil es impliziert, dass GPL Version 2 dann "nicht kommerziell" ist, dem aber nicht so ist. 

Bin übrigend bei der CC Lizenz hängen geblieben. Denke die passt recht gut. Hat eben nur den "Nachteil" dass man meine Lib dann nicht mit GPL verwenden kann. 

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2008)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man sich die Pakete selber aus dem Netz lädt und sich somit seine eigene Distribution baut ist alles kostenlos. Man bezahlt also Red Hat "nur" für seine Dienste, dass sie einem die Arbeit abnehmen und zusätzlich Sachen dafür programmiert haben.


OT:
Zwei paar Stiefel. Ob man eine Software theoretisch kostenlos bekommen kann (ist bei GPL auch nicht unbedingt der Fall), oder nicht, hat nichts damit zu tun, das bei REL trotzdem Software verkauft wird.
Oder schau mal hier:
http://www.linuxisos.de/
Was wird hier verkauft? Richtig, Linux. Falls du jetzt mit dem Argument zu kommen versuchst, das nur die Verpackung und CD bezahlt wird, das ist falsch. Es wird Software verkauft. Damit verdient der Shop sein Geld.
Natürlich ist Verpackung und CD im Preis enthalten, aber ist das bei Windows nicht auch der Fall.
Bei GPL musst du nichtmal in allen Fällen Quelltext kostenfrei anbieten.
Quelltext bekommt sowieso nur, wer das Programm bereits besitzt, und dafür darf Geld verlangt werden.
Bei der GPL geht es immer nur um eines:
Es darf frei modifiziert und verteilt werden. Ohne Wenn und Aber.


----------



## tfa (17. Jul 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OT:
> Zwei paar Stiefel. Ob man eine Software theoretisch kostenlos bekommen kann (ist bei GPL auch nicht unbedingt der Fall), oder nicht, hat nichts damit zu tun, das bei REL trotzdem Software verkauft wird.


Zum Thema RHEL:


			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verbatim copying and redistribution of the entire Red Hat Enterprise Linux distribution is not permitted due to trademark restrictions.[2] However, there are several redistributions of Red Hat Enterprise Linux minus trademarked features (such as logos and the name).


Zahl ich jetzt für die Software oder das drumherum? Wenn man die Markenzeichen, Gütesiegel, Garantie- und Supportleistungen weglässt, darf ich (_die selbe_) Software plötzlich wieder (kostenlos?) verteilen?

sry für OT


----------



## musiKk (17. Jul 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zahl ich jetzt für die Software oder das drumherum? Wenn man die Markenzeichen, Gütesiegel, Garantie- und Supportleistungen weglässt, darf ich (_die selbe_) Software plötzlich wieder (kostenlos?) verteilen?


So wuerde ich das sehen, ja. Sieht man ja auch am Frick... Firefox und Thunderbird, die in Debian unter anderem Namen und mit anderen Logos erscheinen, weil die Richtlinien zwecks Rebranding, die von Seiten Mozillas auferlegt werden, den Debianern nicht gefallen.


----------



## bronks (17. Jul 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Trotzdem müssten doch die Sourcen für Client und Server veröffentlicht werden ...


Muss nicht, denn Server und Client sind zwei unterschiedliche Produkte und unterscheiden sich deutlich in der Distribution.


----------



## byte (17. Jul 2008)

OT:
Die GPL ist grundsätzlich sicher eine gute Sache. Linux-Distributionen sind sicherlich ein gutes Beispiel, allerdings gehts hier um Java-Libraries und da sieht es imo etwas anders aus. Wenn ich ein Programm schreibe und (sagen wir) ein unter GPL veröffentlichtes Logging-Framework verwende, dann muss ich mein Programm trotzdem auch unter GPL stehen, obwohl dieses Logging-Framework einen verhältnismäßig kleinen Anteil meines Produkts ausmacht. Genau aus diesem Grund setzen eben viele Unternehmen keine GPL-Libs ein - zumindest solange es Alternativen gibt (was fast immer der Fall ist). Aus diesem Grund sieht man sehr häufig Libaries, die sowohl unter GPL als auch mit proprietärer kommerzieller Lizenz veröffentlicht werden. Open Source Projekte können dann ohne weiteres die GPL-Lizenz nehmen, während Unternehmen die Chance haben, eine Lizenz zu kaufen, um sich keine GPL "einzufangen".


----------



## byte (17. Jul 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> alex0801 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In diesem Fall eben doch, weil SIMON sowohl auf Client- als auch Server-Seite zum Einsatz käme.


----------



## bronks (17. Jul 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... In diesem Fall eben doch, weil SIMON sowohl auf Client- als auch Server-Seite zum Einsatz käme.


Richtig. Doch dann schon. Ich dachte, daß Du dich auf das "Bestes Beispiel ist z.B. ein Onlinespiel" beziehtst.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zahl ich jetzt für die Software oder das drumherum? Wenn man die Markenzeichen, Gütesiegel, Garantie- und Supportleistungen weglässt, darf ich (_die selbe_) Software plötzlich wieder (kostenlos?) verteilen?


Unabhängig davon ob du für die Software zahlst, oder nicht. Alles was unter GPL steht darfst du beliebig frei verteilen. Mit frei meine ich hier: kostenlos, gegen bares, nur an Leute die am 12.3.1943 Geburtstag haben, das bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## tfa (17. Jul 2008)

Das ist mir schon klar, aber es ging ja darum, ob man die Software kauft (was du behauptetest) oder nicht.


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jul 2008)

Vielleicht findest du hier etwas was du brauchen kannst:
http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2008)

Man kauft (auch) die Software.


----------



## Saxony (17. Jul 2008)

Hiho,

Dann kann ich also auch eine Distribution, mit kostenlosen Paketen aus dem Netz, zusammen stellen und diese dann für schweres Geld verkaufen, ohne dass ich irgend eine weitere Eigenleistung - ausser der Zusammenstellung - geleistet habe?

bye Saxony


----------



## musiKk (17. Jul 2008)

Natuerlich. Passiert auch gerade in Amerika, wo bei Best Buy das neueste Ubuntu fuer $20 vertickt wird.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2008)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann kann ich also auch eine Distribution, mit kostenlosen Paketen aus dem Netz, zusammen stellen und diese dann für schweres Geld verkaufen, ohne dass ich irgend eine weitere Eigenleistung - ausser der Zusammenstellung - geleistet habe?


Absolut kein Problem. Du kannst auch zB. Eclipse, oder Apache Bibliotheken verkaufen, wenn du das möchtest.
Du musst allerdings allen die das Produkt von dir beziehen (zumindest auf Anfrage, in manchen Fällen auch direkt auf dem Datenträger) den Quellcode zur Verfügung stellen. Eine geringe Gebühr für die entstandenen Kosten ist dabei zulässig.
Und die Lizenz muss natürlich enthalten sein.


----------



## Rock Lobster (17. Jul 2008)

> Die Sourcen muss ich ja jedem verfügbar machen, egal ob er zahlt oder nicht.



Das hier ist ein Mißverständnis. Die Sourcen mußt Du nur denjenigen verfügbar machen, denen Du auch die Software auslieferst.

Das heißt, wenn Du eine Software schreibst und unter die GPL stellst, dann zwingt Dich niemand, das kostenlos auf Deiner Homepage zu verteilen. Sondern Du kannst es direkt verkaufen. Nur muß *dann* der Code dabei sein (bzw. für diese Kunden zumindest als separater Download verfügbar sein), sonst verletzt Du die GPL. Allerdings können Deine Kunden nun die Software auch kostenlos wieder weitergeben.



> Absolut kein Problem. Du kannst auch zB. Eclipse, oder Apache Bibliotheken verkaufen, wenn du das möchtest.


Richtig, allerdings mußt Du im Hinterkopf behalten, daß es nur um die Software geht. Die Namen Eclipse, Apache, Ubuntu, Firefox usw. fallen jedoch nicht unter die GPL. Auch nicht die Logos und dergleichen. Natürlich ist es möglich, daß für einige der Namen oder Logos ähnliche Lizenzen gelten, aber das muß man halt erstmal nachprüfen. In der Regel muß man erstmal davon ausgehen, daß diese Dinge NICHT verwendet werden dürfen.

Anders gesagt: Du kannst Dir problemlos den Firefox-Source runterladen und selbst wieder weiterverteilen, ob kostenlos oder nicht, aber Du darfst es nicht Firefox nennen, sondern mußt Dir was anderes einfallen lassen. Und auch die ganzen im Programm enthaltenen Icons (also auch die Navigations-Buttons usw.) sind höchstwahrscheinlich *nicht* frei, müssen also ebenfalls durch Alternativen ersetzt werden (bzw. man muß halt schauen, ob für diese Icons eine Lizenz vorliegt und was für Bedingungen sie beinhaltet)


----------



## Rock Lobster (17. Jul 2008)

Noch was zur GPL: Die GPL besagt ausdrücklich, daß man seinen Nutzerkreis nicht einschränken darf. Der Code muß von jedem genutzt werden dürfen. Es geht also nicht, daß man so Dinge einbaut wie "für militärische Zwecke nicht erlaubt" oder "darf nur von Männern benutzt werden" oder "Chinesen dürfen diesen Code nicht verwenden" etc.

Somit kann man auch keine kommerzielle Nutzung ausschließen.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das aussieht, wenn man die GPL (die ja selbst unter der GPL steht*) abändert. Es müßte ja möglich sein, eine "neue" Lizenz zu schaffen, die anders heißt und einfach nur den größten Teil der GPL 1:1 übernimmt, bis auf diesen Absatz eben. Und dann fügt man einen weiteren hinzu, daß man die kommerzielle Nutzung halt verbietet.


Ich würde allerdings eine völlig andere Strategie wählen, nämlich die bereits schon mehrmals angesprochene duale Lizenzierung. Für manche ist die Einschränkung, sein eigenes Programm unter die GPL stellen zu müssen, schon Abschreckung genug. Man kann das auf seiner Homepage ja auch entsprechend darstellen (ohne natürlich zu lügen). Beispielsweise kannst Du erklären "If you want to use the GPL version, you'll have to put your own program under the GPL as well. This means you'll also have to release your source code along with your binary version, which may in turn be altered and re-released. If you choose our Commercial License instead, you're allowed to release your software without making the source public." Das ist keine Falschaussage, aber es macht besonders bei denen, die sich mit den ganzen Lizenzen nicht so gut auskennen (und das sind nunmal verdammt viele - sieht man auch gerade in solchen Threads (ist natürlich nicht böse gemeint)), einen eher negativen Eindruck. Die meisten haben (zum Glück) die Vorstellung, daß sich mit GPL-Software eh kein Geld verdienen läßt. Brauchst ja nicht dazuzuschreiben, daß man GPL-Software trotzdem auch verkaufen kann. Eine Verlinkung auf den vollständigen GPL-Text reicht ja.

Somit werden wohl einige Deine Commercial License erwerben. Wenn sie sich mit der GPL nicht so gut auskennen, ist das nicht Dein Bier. Und selbst wenn sie sich doch auskennen... viele haben halt auch keine Lust drauf, daß ihre Software hinterher von jedem geändert und weitergegeben werden darf, weil sie davon einfach Horror-Vorstellungen haben.


_
* das wurde vorhin von jemandem erwähnt, ist aber nicht richtig, sie steht nicht unter der GPL. Es ist allerdings dennoch möglich, eine neue Lizenz von der GPL abzuleiten. Siehe dazu hier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gpl#Copyright_holders_


----------



## tuxedo (17. Jul 2008)

Naja, bei GPL+propritär bin ich jetzt schon. In der Regel gibts mit GPL-Programmen auch keine "Probleme" bzgl. des unerwünscht kommerziellen Nutzens meinerseits. Aber es geht nunmal um eine Library bzgl. der Netzwerkkommunikation. Da ist es schon mehr denkbar, dass Client+Server offen liegen und mit dem dahintersteckenden Service (monatsgebühr oder sowas) Kohle verdient wird und ich dann nix vom Kuchen abbekomme. Ich wil ja auch kein Vermögen verdienen. Finde es aber nicht okay wenn andere mit meiner Arbeit Kohle verdienen und ich dann leer ausgehe.

Die Creative Commons Lizenz passt da schon recht gut. Da kann man sich die Bedingungen weitgehend "zusammenstellen". Und diese Konstellation hier find ich für mich passend:

http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/3.0/deed.de

Das dann wieder gepaart mit einer propritären Lizenz und schon bin ich "glücklich". Ist eben nur die Frage ob ich damit nicht einen (groß)teil der Nutzer ausschließe. Ich mein damit die, die noch weitere Libs benutzen, und darunter eben welche mit GPL welche ja mit der CC Lizenz inkompatibel ist. 

- Alex


----------



## Rock Lobster (17. Jul 2008)

Lies am besten mal kurz das hier:
http://wiki.creativecommons.org/FAQ#Can_I_use_a_Creative_Commons_license_for_software.3F


Ansonsten... ich würde das nicht so eng sehen mit der kommerziellen Nutzung. Du kannst z.B. immer noch ein Handbuch schreiben und das dann verkaufen. Wenn eine große Firma das nutzt, dann hat die auch das Geld, um 40 EUR für ein Buch zu zahlen.

Außerdem solltest Du dem Nutzer die Möglichkeit bieten, zu donaten. Wenn Du Glück hast, wollen irgendwelche Firmen *unbedingt* Deine Software nutzen, weil sie so genial ist, und bezahlen Dich sogar dafür. Es gibt sogar Leute, die BSD(!)-Libraries schreiben und davon leben, daß ihnen Firmen richtige Gehälter zahlen, einfach weil sie vermeiden wollen, daß die Libs eines Tages nicht mehr weiterentwickelt/debugt werden.

Daher freue Dich lieber, wenn ein paar Leute mehr Deine Software nutzen. Auch wenn es im ersten Moment nach "da geht mir aber was durch die Lappen" aussieht - es gibt immer die Möglichkeit, daß Du dadurch noch viel mehr Kohle kriegst. Du mußt das nur richtig anpacken 



EDIT: Es kann auch vorkommen, daß Du irgendwann Feature-Requests bekommst. Du könntest sogar ein Feature-Request-Formular bzw. eine eMail-Adresse dafür einrichten. Dann kannst Du, wenn eine Firma 'nen Wunsch hat, einfach antworten, daß Deine Zeit- und Geld-Ressourcen im Moment einfach zu knapp sind, um das gewünschte Feature schnellstmöglich umzusetzen. Wenn ihnen das Feature jedoch wichtig ist, ist es gut möglich, daß sie ein kleines Sümmchen dafür locker machen würden.


----------



## tuxedo (17. Jul 2008)

Ja, das hab ich auch gelesen. Der Lizenztext passt dennoch "allgemein" auf Werke jeglicher Art. Gibt ja auch im deutschen Gesetzestext kein "spezielles" Urheberrecht für Software. 

Die Idee mit dem extra Handbuch gefällt mir aber.


----------



## ice-breaker (18. Jul 2008)

Ja das mit den Feature-Requests gegen Geld ist auch so ne Art mit GPL zu verdienen.

Ermögliche deinen Nutzern ein Premium-Konto zu erwerben, dieser Personen werden vorrangig mit Support behandelt, BugTracker, Feature Requests und co.
Auch gerne gemacht, Premium Kunden erhalten frühzeitig zugang zu neuen Versionen, wenn diese noch im Dev sind, also zB wenn die API schon steht und du nur noch Bugfixing machen musst.

Bei der GPL sollte man sich aber auch im klaren sein, dass es viele Wege gibt sich von der GPL-Weitervererbung zu entledigen, aber für deine Software sehe ich da keine Wege.


----------



## musiKk (18. Jul 2008)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei der GPL sollte man sich aber auch im klaren sein, dass es viele Wege gibt sich von der GPL-Weitervererbung zu entledigen


Huh? Wie? Das habe ich bisher noch nicht gehoert.


----------



## tuxedo (18. Jul 2008)

Mir sind nur 2 Wege bekannt, die sich jedoch ähneln: 

1) Den Softwareteil, der GPL nutzt über eine Netzwerkverbindung entkoppeln und als "selbstständiges" Tool unter die GPL stellen. Dann kann man von der eigentlichen Anwendung aus über's Netzwerk (oder auch localhost) drauf zugreifen und diesen Programmteil verwenden

2) Den Softwareteil, der GPL nutzt als eine Art Plugin verwenden. Bestes Beispiel: MySQL JDBC ... Der ist GPL. Und wenn meine Anwendung mit Datenbanken sprechen können muss, dann mach ich das einfach über JDBC und lass den Anwender konfigurieren welchen Treiber er gerne hätte.

Beide Lösungen haben nur einen Haken:

Wenn das entkoppeln via Netzwerk nur dem einen Zweck dient, die GPL zu umgehen und sonst keine weiteren Ziele verfolgt, wirds wohl schwer das einen Richter glaubhaft zu vermitteln ...
Gleiches beim Plugin: Beispiel Video Lan Client, kurz VLC. Der ist auch GPL. Und wenn meine Anwendung Video abspielen können muss und ich VLC verwenden will, und dann eine Pluginschnittstelle bastle, zusammen mit einem zugehörigen VLC-Plugin, und ich weder die Schnittstelle groß dokumentiere, noch ein weiteres Plugin dazu liefere das nicht VLC benutzt, dann wirds auch hier schwer den "Mehrwert" zu erklären....

- Alex


----------



## Rock Lobster (18. Jul 2008)

Naja aber wer sagt denn, daß es schlimm ist, wenn es wirklich nur diesem Zweck dient? Fakt ist, Du benutzt keinen GPL-Code in Deiner Anwendung. Also ich glaube nicht, daß das letztendlich dann ein Problem wäre.


----------



## tuxedo (18. Jul 2008)

Der Begriff "ableiten" in bezug auf "programmfunktion" ist da eben etwas schwammig. 

Bei einem GPL Webserver und einem x-beliebigen Browser ist das ja eindeutig: Der Browser leitet aus dem GPL Webserver keine weitere Funktion ab. Da wird jeder einsehen dass da GPL <-> Nicht-GPL sauber getrennt ist.

Aber nehmen wir mal folgendes Beispiel:

HBCI4Java (Onlinebanking-Lib) ... Ist soweit ich weiß GPL lizensiert. Wenn ich jetzt da eine Netzwerkschicht drum rum baue und das dann in meiner Onlinebanking-Anwendung verwende, dann hab ich eine Anwendung deren (Haupt-)Funktion aus der HBCI4Java lib abgeleitet ist. Da kann ich nicht einfach sagen: Ja, aber ich hab da doch eine Art Plugin-Schnittstelle. Es kann jeder kommen und selbst ein HBCI Plugin schreiben das meiner Netzwerkschnittstelle entspricht. 

Die saubere Trennung "GPL <-> Nicht-GPL" in Bezug auf abgeleitete Programmfunktion ist hier also nicht mehr so stark gegeben. 

Ob es zulässig ist oder nicht... Ich denke das kann dann nur ein Richter entscheiden. Die "Laien"-Meinungen werden hier stark ausseinander gehen. 

- Alex


----------



## Rock Lobster (18. Jul 2008)

In Bezug auf die Funktion vielleicht nicht, aber in Bezug auf den Code, und darum geht es ja schließlich in der GPL. Der Code ist 1A sauber getrennt, sauberer geht's gar nicht  denn wenn Du Deine Applikation weitergibst, dann ist da wirklich null GPL-Code enthalten.

Klar, 100%ig wissen tu ich das nicht, aber so würde es mir halt am ehesten einleuchten. Das Ziel der GPL ist, daß der Code nie "verschwindet" und immer für alle offen zugänglich ist. Aber wenn der GPL-Code sich nirgends (!) in Deiner Applikation befindet, dann kann die GPL auch nicht von Dir verlangen, Deine Applikation einfach unter die GPL zu stellen.


----------



## tuxedo (18. Jul 2008)

Bei der GPL geht's soweit ich das in der Deutschen Übersetzung und Erklärung gelesen hab, um das ableiten der angebotenen Funktionalität. Und nicht um direktes verwenden des Codes. 

Von daher ist die Aussage ...

>> Bei der GPL sollte man sich aber auch im klaren sein, dass es viele Wege gibt sich von der GPL-Weitervererbung zu entledigen

... in meinen Augen nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. 

ich such nochmal schnell den Link zur PDF raus die das mit dem ableiten versucht zu erklären.

- Alex

update:

hier Link: http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/gplger/pdf/025-168.pdf
Das entsprechende Kapitel müsste ich erst raussuchen....


----------



## Rock Lobster (18. Jul 2008)

> Ein »auf dem Programm basierendes Werk« (»work based on the Program«) ist nach der 17
> Definition in Ziffer 0 GPL das Programm selbst, sowie jegliche Bearbeitung/Umarbeitung
> im urheberrechtlichen Sinne. Sodann wird schlagwortartig erläutert, was unter einer
> Bearbeitung/Umarbeitung zu verstehen ist: jegliches Werk, welches das Programm ganz
> ...



Später kommt dann noch dieser Absatz:


> Maßgeblich für die Abgrenzung ist, ob es sich im Ergebnis um ein oder um
> zwei Werke im urheberrechtlichen Sinn handelt. Diese Unterscheidung wird bei den klassischen
> Werkarten danach getroffen, ob sich die einzelnen Teile gesondert wirtschaftlich
> verwerten lassen. Die sachgerechte Bestimmung einer »gesonderten wirtschaftlichen Verwertbarkeit
> ...



Vielleicht gab es ja mal ähnliche Fälle und dazu entsprechende Gerichtsurteile, das wäre interesasnt. Dann hätte man vielleicht eine bessere Vorstellung davon, ob sowas möglich ist oder nicht.


----------



## tuxedo (18. Jul 2008)

Also allein vom Text her, würde ich sagen, dass das HBCI4Java Beispiel nicht möglich wäre. Das VLC Beispiel dann aber schon eher (sofern das abspielen von Videos nicht die einzigste Funktion des Programms ist), sofern man vielleicht ein weiteres Plugin mitliefert um die Plugin-Schnittstelle zu rechtfertigen, oder zumindest die Plugin-Schnittstelle ordentlich dokumentiert.

Aber ein Urteil wäre natürlich eindeutiger.

- Alex


----------



## Rock Lobster (18. Jul 2008)

Naja man kann's ja mal mit Hardware vergleichen.

Nehmen wir mal an, VHS-Kassetten stünden unter einer GPL-artigen Lizenz, und zwar insofern, daß alles, was Du auf VHS-Kassetten anbietest, frei veränderbar sein muß. Sprich, wenn Titanic auf VHS herauskommt, dann darf jeder den Film "remixen" und neu verteilen usw.

Nun bist Du aber ein großer Filmvertrieb und Dir paßt das nicht. Also baust Du eine Adapter-Kassette, die im Grunde wie eine VHS-Kassette arbeitet, intern aber z.B. einen Slot für SD-Karten hat. Und Du bietest Deine Filme nun auf SD-Karten an, die dann mit der Adapter-Kassette angeschaut werden können.

In solch einem Fall kann der VHS-Rechteinhaber ja nicht von Dir verlangen, daß auch das Videomaterial auf der SD-Karte unter die GPL-artige Lizenz fällt. Deine Lösung ist zwar wirklich nur dafür geschaffen worden, um die Lizenz zu umgehen - aber die Lizenz gilt nur dann, wenn Du VHS benutzt. Okay, Dein Adapter benutzt VHS. Also muß Dein Adapter evtl. unter die Lizenz. Aber die SD-Karte benutzt kein VHS mehr.

Ähnlich ist es mit diesem Absatz hier:


> jegliches Werk, welches das Programm ganz
> oder auszugsweise in veränderter oder unveränderter Form enthält oder in eine andere
> (Programmier-)Sprache übersetzt.


Beim Film, der auf VHS rauskommt, steckt VHS-Technik "drin". Beim Adapter steckt die Technik ebenfalls drin. Aber in der SD-Karte ist rein gar nichts von dieser Technik enthalten. Du benutzt hier kein einziges Prozent von der VHS-Spezifikation, berührst deren Technik also kein bißchen.

Anderes Beispiel: Stell Dir vor, Du müßtest für alles, was die USB-Schnittstelle benutzt, Gebühren zahlen. Wenn Du nun eine USB-Lampe rausbringst, die ihren Strom über den USB-Port kriegt, dann müßtest Du auch dafür Gebühren zahlen. Machst Du jetzt aber eine USB-Steckdose und bringst dafür 10 praktische Haushaltsgeräte raus, dann müßtest Du nur für die Steckdose die Gebühren zahlen, da nur die Steckdose die USB-Ports benutzt. Die Lampe und die Kaffeemaschine etc haben aber kein Stück mit USB zu tun.

Klar, wie gesagt, manche Richter sind etwas komisch und manchmal kommt's auch auf die Anwaltskosten an, die man aufzubringen bereit ist  aber ich glaube wenn die Schnittstelle, die man schafft, zumindest einigermaßen allgemein ist (sodaß für die angesteckten Applikationen auch denkbar wäre, daß sie mit was anderem kommunizieren könnten), dann dürfte das eigentlich keine Verletzung der GPL sein.



Aber was soll's, wegen sowas brauchst Du Dir glaub keine Sorgen zu machen. Man sollte nicht immer schauen, was man wem möglichst geschickt verbieten kann, sondern man sollte lieber drauf hören, was die Leute wollen und dann eher in die Richtung noch zusätzlich was anbieten. Also wenn nun einer Deine Software über 'ne Client/Server-Verbindung "mißbraucht", dann biete ihm lieber an, diese Schnittstelle noch weiter zu verbessern und zu pflegen


----------



## tuxedo (18. Jul 2008)

Rock Lobster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klar, wie gesagt, manche Richter sind etwas komisch und manchmal kommt's auch auf die Anwaltskosten an, die man aufzubringen bereit ist  aber ich glaube wenn die Schnittstelle, die man schafft, zumindest einigermaßen allgemein ist (sodaß für die angesteckten Applikationen auch denkbar wäre, daß sie mit was anderem kommunizieren könnten), dann dürfte das eigentlich keine Verletzung der GPL sein.



Genau das wollte ich ausdrücken. Wenn nahezu die ganze Programmfunktionalität an der Plugin-Schnittstelle hängt und das sozusagen für einen sehr speziellen Fall zugeschnitten ist, dann ist das ein etwas "grauer" Bereich der GPL.

Wenn's sehr allgemein gehalten ist (wie z.B. die Sache bei den JDBC Treibern), dann ist das eindeutig kein Problem.

- Alex


----------



## Rock Lobster (18. Jul 2008)

Ach ja, ein schönes Beispiel zum Thema "nicht alles krampfhaft verbieten, lieber auf die Wünsche der Kunden hören" ist folgendes:

Oftmals sieht man auf irgendwelchen kleinen Grasflächen Trampelpfade. So manche Hausverwaltung würde die Leute, die da rüberlaufen, wohl am liebsten erwürgen. Was macht man also? Man sperrt es ab, oder stellt ein Schild hin "betreten verboten!" und ärgert sich wie blöd. Das Problem ist nur, daß man's nicht verhindern kann, weil weder Schild noch Absperrung Wirkung zeigen.
Die bessere Lösung wäre dagegen, einfach mal drüber nachzudenken, warum die Leute da überhaupt laufen - ganz einfach, weil sie diesen Weg viel praktischer finden und das Gelände was das anbelangt vielleicht einfach "schlecht designt" ist. Und wenn so viele Leute über die Wiese laufen, daß es zu einem richtigen Trampelpfad wird, dann besteht einfach der Bedarf an einem Weg, und den kann man mit ein paar Steinplatten auslegen 

Somit macht man seine Leute glücklich. Und wenn es üblich wäre, für sowas zu donaten, dann würde man vielleicht sogar ein bißchen was dafür kriegen. Aber manchmal reicht es auch schon, einfach zu hören, wie manche zufrieden sagen "endlich haben sie da mal 'nen richtigen Weg hingemacht" 


Tja und das gleiche Prinzip funktioniert natürlich auch bei Software


----------

